# A go at my 10M badge.



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Unfortunately I only got 4 in the Bull,can't believe how hard I found it shooting at paper,I thought I would get 5 out o5 first go...how wrong I was.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good shootin' especially with your dog standing in front of you wagging it's tail all over the place


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done! For some reason, those paper targets often seem more difficult. I will put you in for a badge for 4/5 at 10 meters.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Do I need to do anything for badge Charles? Thanks,Tim.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend...always nice to see a person earn a badge...I my self am Not up to it..or do I have any room to shoot 10 meters

I am just a old man..just glad I can see 20 feet to shoot at soda cans.......again good for you on your new badge...May your ammo fly straight....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Suffolkslingshots said:


> Do I need to do anything for badge Charles? Thanks,Tim.


Nope ... you have done all you need to do. Aaron has a lot of other interests/responsibilities at the moment. Next time he checks in, he will wave his magic wand and your badge will appear.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shooting! I like the view. Gopro?


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Good shooting! I like the view. Gopro?


No....it is a Sony HDR-AS15 similar sort of thing to Gopro but cheaper and seemed better quality when I watched the YouTube side by side comparison. I usually have it in a box I made with an inch thick bit of Perspex in front of lens in case I hit it,but this time I did n't so quality is better than usual.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulation Suffolkslingshots!!!! Well done


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I see you are now sporting your new badge ... congratulations!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Cool ,but won't be happy until there are 5 stars!


----------

